# Beef Round Tip 2 Knuckle



## johngolf01 (Dec 23, 2018)

I've done lean roasts previously for 30h before at 130F with awesome results... 

This was purchased at my local BJS, butcher explained it was the same as a sirloin tip roast.

Wouldn't fit as one in my vac bag so cut in half.  Salt and rosemary only.  Will finish on the gasser.

Went in at 9pm tonight, plan to pull around 10 AM xmas morning and fridge for a couple hours prior to searing.  Total cook time will be  out 36h.  May decide to pull night before.

 I did not and have never blanched in boiling water.  Hope no issues this time as well.


----------



## johngolf01 (Dec 23, 2018)

johngolf01 said:


> I've done lean roasts previously for 30h before at 130F with awesome results...
> 
> This was purchased at my local BJS, butcher explained it was the same as a sirloin tip roast.
> 
> ...


----------



## johngolf01 (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 24, 2018)

That is a good looking hunk of meat!
Al


----------



## johngolf01 (Dec 24, 2018)

Its definitely not lacking in size!

Can anyone confirm what cut this is?  Is it in fact a Sirloin Tip?


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 24, 2018)

Yes, it is a sirloin tip roast.


----------



## johngolf01 (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## johngolf01 (Dec 27, 2018)

Turned out Fabulous, was worried it would be too long but ended up great.


----------



## disco (Dec 27, 2018)

MMMMM! Big like!


----------

